# Massiv



## Hernwhaga (17. Dezember 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom deutschen 2Pac ?

Hier mal ein paar Videos 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-sp06pAiyao

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ep3K30vX6w






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <== Meine Meinung.
Plies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Massiv. Kthx.

Edit: Wie sieht der überhaupt aus? Ich meine, 2Pac ging ja noch, aber was ist das bitteschön? Der sollte mal ins Fitnessstudio. Und sich die Abziehbilder von der Haut runtermachen.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

ist das nicht der aufgespritzte kerl der von nem 16 jährigen jüngelchen auf der bühne verprügelt wurde?


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Dezember 2007)

ja...ganz nett, zu den texten brauch i nix sagen, die sagen genauso wenig wie bei allen consorten dieses genres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedem das seine, und ehrlich ich find ihn ned so schlecht wie andere spinoffs von sido ^^


----------



## Szyslak (18. Dezember 2007)

> ist das nicht der aufgespritzte kerl der von nem 16 jährigen jüngelchen auf der bühne verprügelt wurde?


Yes.



Edit: Falls mein verlinktes Vid. nicht funktioniert: http://youtube.com/watch?v=uXHtM0LaW2s


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ja...ganz nett, zu den texten brauch i nix sagen, die sagen genauso wenig wie bei allen consorten dieses genres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed


----------



## Besieger (18. Dezember 2007)

naja massiv is genau der gleiche wie seine kumpels zB bushido usw. 

blablabla ghetto hoffnungslosigkeit messer blutrache usw

dass einzige was an dem also massiv is sin seine mit anabolika überfüllten muskeln.


----------



## Hernwhaga (18. Dezember 2007)

hat der im knast trainiert


----------



## x3n0n (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> /signed


/signed


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

HAHA !! 

der eingebildete "knastaufenthalt" dieses "massives" wird von kindern wie dir total romantisiert: 

ein deutscher knast ist keine verschwitzte muckibude voller durchtrainierter mörder und mafiabosse- hat wohl jemanden n bisschen zu lange und mit glasigen augen "american history x" geguckt.



ausserdem solltest du aufhören es als besondere "leistung" anzusehn wenn man mal im gefängnis war, das schafft jeder- auch du, pass auf:

zieh dir illegal lieder runter, lade filme ins internet oder kopiere deine neue "massive" cd und verkaufe sie deinen hauptschulfreunden.

wenn du glück hast erwischt man dich und du kommst in den "knast". dort kannst du dann mit anderen "verbrechern" deine muckis trainieren und dein "kriminelles" leben überdenke.

wir sehen dich dann in ein paar jahren wieder, natürlich bist du dann ein gangzter-rapper mit muckis und entzeit lyrics, gepackt auf musicmaker 2000 beats aus deiner playstation 1.



für alle anderen: KLICK

es ist schon genial was man den kidz heut erzählt um ihnen ein "ghetto-leben" vorzuführen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> hat der im knast trainiert



Und jetzt ist er hart, weil er im Knast war? OMG - die deutschen Gefängnisse sind Hotels.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei dem bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der nicht ein paar mal zu oft die Seife aufgehoben hat.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aber bei dem bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der nicht ein paar mal zu oft die Seife aufgehoben hat.



iiiih, was willst Du damit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Naja, die deutschen Gefängnisse sind noch weit mehr gemütlicher und sozialer, als andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> iiiih, was willst Du damit sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte ja damit nicht direkt sagen, dass er die Seife aufgehoben HAT....

Es könnte sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (18. Dezember 2007)

Überholte Gesellschaftsmodelle predigende Möchtegernknastbrüder mit tightem Migrantenhintergrund öden mich an.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja damit nicht direkt sagen, dass er die Seife aufgehoben HAT....
> 
> Es könnte sein...
> 
> ...



...ja? erzähl mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich halte nicht´s von dem schätze mal der ist schnell wieder weg vom Fenster.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> ...ja? erzähl mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. Dezember 2007)

Mann- mal wieder so ein musikalischer Trostpreis, sagenhaft talentfrei, lapidar, debil, langweilig. Schon schlimm, wenn sogar diese extrem armseelige Immigranten-Raper-"Erfolgs"-Story schon so ausgelutscht ist, dass es niemanden an den Eiern juckt. Wer Massiv mag, mag es auch am Morgen in seinem eigenen Erbrochenen aufzuwachen.



> hat der im knast trainiert



Hui- die Bestie. Es sieht in seinem sexy Muscle-Shirt trotzdem wie ein verkaptes Mitglied der Village People aus.

Der Tupac von Deutschland? Hoffentlich, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis er Medienwirksam einen Abflug macht.


----------



## Rednoez (18. Dezember 2007)

Massiv dieser Grobmotoriker...Ich kann ihn nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Dezember 2007)

Das ist Schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das ist Schicksal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie definierst du Schicksal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




?


----------



## Besieger (18. Dezember 2007)

mhh des rechte Bild ...sein Onkel?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

WO IST DER FEHLER IM RECHTEN BILD???

xD


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> WO IST DER FEHLER IM RECHTEN BILD???
> 
> xD





Yeah   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs:

Der Hintergrund ist andersfarbig!?!?!


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie definierst du Schicksal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das is doch nur n Spruch den er dauernd rauslässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stellt bitte die Flames ein *fg*


----------



## Deathtroll (18. Dezember 2007)

... naja ich behalt meine meinung diesma für mich ... will ja ned beleidigend wirken x)


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

ich habs!


das schwein hat echte muskeln !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das is doch nur n Spruch den er dauernd rauslässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt bin ich aber traurig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das hätt ich nicht von mir erwartet...


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ich habs!
> das schwein hat echte muskeln !


Hehe, ders gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (18. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom deutschen 2Pac ?



Blasphemie.

Handulla habibi...


----------



## Dogar (18. Dezember 2007)

oooh mann ... ich hab mir jetz nur die ersten 40 sekunden vom ersten Video angesehn.

noch schlechter gehts kaum noch ...

oder doch ... Scary movie 2 "Meine Keime" ... es gibt immer was schlimmeres ....


----------



## X0RDAN (18. Dezember 2007)

Ok wieso WoW spieler nie Gangster rap hören würden fängt bei der Kindheit an:

Man wird geboren etc dan mit 12 man hat deutsche eltern die nur kartoffelsalat essen man wird zum Bücher leser und zum Brillenträger man hat blonde haare und übt für die schule man findet keine freunde naja keine coolen freunde die so gangsta nur so spasti memmen schwuchteln, sind dan spielen sie wow und gehen ins bg und wollen mal musik hören hören sie linkin park weils passt dan mag man mehr rock und wird zum rp-weichei wird schwull und kein echter  mann mann ist wieder so hässlich und fett und geht auf keinen gangsta partys


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> Ok wieso WoW spieler nie Gangster rap hören würden fängt bei der Kindheit an:
> 
> Man wird geboren etc dan mit 12 man hat deutsche eltern die nur kartoffelsalat essen man wird zum Bücher leser und zum Brillenträger man hat blonde haare und übt für die schule man findet keine freunde naja keine coolen freunde die so gangsta und keine memmen schwuchteln sind dan spielen sie wow und gehen ins bg und wollen mal musik hören hören sie linkin park weils passt dan mag man mehr rock und wird zum rp-weichei wird schwull und kein echter  mann mann ist wieder so hässlich und fett und geht auf keinen gangsta partys



Du hast was vergessen, man gehtnicht auf eine Hauptschule, wird sozial umgänglich und andere Menschen mögen einen.

Und was du da laberst klingt so, als hätte man DIR bei deiner Geburt ins Gehirn gekac**. -.-

(Sry an die Mods, ist halt so^^)


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (18. Dezember 2007)

ich fand das lied gut aber  BASTARD Kaisaschnitt Blokkmonsta Dr Faustus Slick one   KOLLEGAH find ich besser  ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich fand das lied gut aber  BASTARD Kaisaschnitt Blokkmonsta Dr Faustus Slick one   KOLLEGAH find ich besser  ^^



Grade Kaisaschnitt ist wohl das bekloppteste in dieser Richtung. Die sollte man gründsätzlich verbieten, falls das nicht schon geschehen ist.


----------



## AhLuuum (18. Dezember 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich fand das lied gut aber  BASTARD Kaisaschnitt Blokkmonsta Dr Faustus Slick one   KOLLEGAH find ich besser  ^^



Achso, das ist EIN Lied.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (18. Dezember 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Achso, das ist EIN Lied.





nein das sind Künstler^^


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> Ok wieso WoW spieler nie Gangster rap hören würden fängt bei der Kindheit an:
> 
> Man wird geboren etc dan mit 12 man hat deutsche eltern die nur kartoffelsalat essen man wird zum Bücher leser und zum Brillenträger man hat blonde haare und übt für die schule man findet keine freunde naja keine coolen freunde die so gangsta nur so spasti memmen schwuchteln, sind dan spielen sie wow und gehen ins bg und wollen mal musik hören hören sie linkin park weils passt dan mag man mehr rock und wird zum rp-weichei wird schwull und kein echter  mann mann ist wieder so hässlich und fett und geht auf keinen gangsta partys



Ich wurde geboren, mit 12 hatte ich auch deutsche Eltern (ich hatte die sogar schon bevor ich 12 wurde!),
meine Eltern essen nicht nur Kartffelsalat, ich lese Bücher, trage keine Brille, hab schwarze Haare,
übe für die Schule und meine Freunde würden dir für so ein shice Backformen aus der Schädeldecke stanzen!
Ich spiele WoW und gehe bg, ich höre hauptsächlich Metal, bin kein "rp-weichei" und bin hetero! Und ich bin 
ein Mann! Ob ich hässlich bin kann ich nicht sagen, aber im gegensatz zu deinen Hopper "kollegahs" muss ich
für Sex nicht bezahlen, ich hab eine Freundin! Und auf Gangstapartys gehe ich sicher nicht!

So, ich denke mal damit hab ich alles beantwortet.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Schon als ich sah, dass Lurock gepostet hat, dachte ich mir:

"Hui, Lurock - konstruktive Kritik." xD


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schon als ich sah, dass Lurock gepostet hat, dachte ich mir:
> 
> "Hui, Lurock - konstruktive Kritik." xD



Positive Bewertung vom Meister...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

gerade 16 geworden und anscheinend immer noch genauso beschränkt wie vorher . . .


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Da ich nicht weiß, wen du meinst, muss ich der Annahme gehen, dass du damit Lurock meinst. 
Doch dann muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass du zu beschränkt bist und nichtmal richtig rechnen kannst. Lurock ist 17.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> Ok wieso WoW spieler nie Gangster rap hören würden fängt bei der Kindheit an:
> 
> Man wird geboren etc dan mit 12 man hat deutsche eltern die nur kartoffelsalat essen man wird zum Bücher leser und zum Brillenträger man hat blonde haare und übt für die schule man findet keine freunde naja keine coolen freunde die so gangsta nur so spasti memmen schwuchteln, sind dan spielen sie wow und gehen ins bg und wollen mal musik hören hören sie linkin park weils passt dan mag man mehr rock und wird zum rp-weichei wird schwull und kein echter  mann mann ist wieder so hässlich und fett und geht auf keinen gangsta partys





yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! obwohl bis auf den fakt das ich irgendwann mal geboren wurde nicht viel dran ist. nun gut: 

du hast uns alle miteinander ge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






.... ja, es tut weh....


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß, wen du meinst, muss ich der Annahme gehen, dass du damit Lurock meinst.
> Doch dann muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass du zu beschränkt bist und nichtmal richtig rechnen kannst. Lurock ist 17.



du liegst falsch, und arbeite bitte an deiner denkweise.

gehe bitte demnächst nicht der anahme, wenn du nichts weißt ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Dann sage mir, wen du damit gemeint hast. Es ist nämlich keine gute Idee, irgendwo einen Post dazwischen zu werfen ohne jemanden zu zitieren. Das führt oftmals, wie in diesem Fall, zu Missverständnissen.

Danke


----------



## NynJahrio (18. Dezember 2007)

der arme Nig.. kriegts voll auf die Fresse 

und die ganzen Hip Hopper Kiddys müssen gleich Per comment drohungen machen

naja

heist es nicht Du bist Deutschland....

Peace und so...

zur musik: Hör Metal , Rap gefällt mir in englisch besser


Greetz


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> gehe bitte demnächst nicht der anahme, wenn du nichts weißt ...




ich denke er "geht demnächst nicht mehr der -anahme-", was auch immer es bedeuten mag.


----------



## Stoffl (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Grade Kaisaschnitt ist wohl das bekloppteste in dieser Richtung. Die sollte man gründsätzlich verbieten, falls das nicht schon geschehen ist.



Kaisa hat Style.


----------



## Stoffl (18. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> Ok wieso WoW spieler nie Gangster rap hören würden fängt bei der Kindheit an:
> 
> Man wird geboren etc dan mit 12 man hat deutsche eltern die nur kartoffelsalat essen man wird zum Bücher leser und zum Brillenträger man hat blonde haare und übt für die schule man findet keine freunde naja keine coolen freunde die so gangsta nur so spasti memmen schwuchteln, sind dan spielen sie wow und gehen ins bg und wollen mal musik hören hören sie linkin park weils passt dan mag man mehr rock und wird zum rp-weichei wird schwull und kein echter  mann mann ist wieder so hässlich und fett und geht auf keinen gangsta partys



Al Massiva ist kein Label, Al Massiva ist eine Bewegung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dann sage mir, wen du damit gemeint hast. Es ist nämlich keine gute Idee, irgendwo einen Post dazwischen zu werfen ohne jemanden zu zitieren. Das führt oftmals, wie in diesem Fall, zu Missverständnissen.
> 
> Danke



Man kann fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und glaubst du nicht, dass es einen grund hattte, warum ich nicht zitierte ? 

finde es trotzdem witzig, wie du mich gleich von der seite anwixt, ohne überhaupt nen plan zu haben ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Kaisa hat Style.



Ok... ein Ausschnitt:



> Ich bring es auf den Punkt bringe eine Knarre mit zur Klassenkonferenz alle Lehrer rennen weg
> Um euer Hals der Stacheldraht für den Betrug und Verrat früher hab ich euch nicht interessiert wie kann es sein dass ihr mich jetzt kopiert
> Die Opferrolle stand euch viel besser verkriecht euch in eure Löcher in bin der Täter ich laufe Amok
> Soviele Tote wie Junkies in Frankfurt Nix für Kinda schluss mit Lustig
> ...



Also wenn das Style hatt, dann bin ich Osama Bin Laden und fahre Montags bis Samstags auf einem Dreirad einkaufen. Und Sonntags kommt meine Mama zum Haare schneiden vobei. [/ironie off]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Man kann fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer dumme Posts macht, muss mit der Reaktion leben. Und in meinen Augen war der Post dumm.^^


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ich denke er "geht demnächst nicht mehr der -anahme-", was auch immer es bedeuten mag.



flinte geputzt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  supaaa

ich bin leider kilometerweit entfernt


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ok... ein Ausschnitt:
> Also wenn das Style hatt, dann bin ich Osama Bin Laden und fahre Montags bis Samstags auf einem Dreirad einkaufen. Und Sonntags kommt meine Mama zum Haare schneiden vobei. [/ironie off]





der war doch voll gut ^^


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wer dumme Posts macht, muss mit der Reaktion leben. Und in meinen Augen war der Post dumm.^^



bin heute friedlich drauf,deswegen reagier ich mal gelassen auf deinen stark offensiven comment. dir fehlt wohl leider das nötige hintergrundwissen, um den sinn des posts zu erkennen.


----------



## Stoffl (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ok... ein Ausschnitt:



Ist Geschmackssache, ich weiß. Ich feier sowas nunmal.
Soll nicht heißen das das meine Lebenseinstellung
wäre.


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mal ein Bild aus diesem Thread entfernt - Leute: Netiquette! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abgesehen davon: Denkt an die jüngeren Teilnehmer in diesem Forum. :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> bin heute friedlich drauf,deswegen reagier ich mal gelassen auf deinen stark offensiven comment. dir fehlt wohl leider das nötige hintergrundwissen, um den sinn des posts zu erkennen.



Na dann verschaffe mir das nötige Hintergundwissen. Lass mich nicht im Dunkeln tappen, führe mich ans Licht, oh Gott der positiven Flames!


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

sorry.. dachte das is nich "so" schlimm- ich meine hier werden die abartigsten lyrics gepostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber du hast sogar meine antwort gelöscht !!! verdammt jezz bin ich aba ganz schön saua, gehe wohl erstmal was umschubsen in meiner bruchbude!


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na dann verschaffe mir das nötige Hintergundwissen. Lass mich nicht im Dunkeln tappen, führe mich ans Licht, oh Gott der positiven Flames!



nein, und jetz lass die fragen und anschuldigungen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> nein, und jetz lass die fragen und anschuldigungen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hat Vermutungen angestellt, welche auch nachvollziehbar waren,
da du deine Aussage nicht definiert hast!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Arr, da hatte ich gehofft, meine Intelligenz ein weiteres mal ein kleines Stück voran zu treiben. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## AhLuuum (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> yeah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Junge sieht aus wie ich früher. Gut, dass ich nie blaue Bettwäsche hatte.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er hat Vermutungen angestellt, welche auch nachvollziehbar waren,
> da du deine Aussage nicht definiert hast!



vermuten ist ok, aber behauptungen aufstellen, welche sich auf pure spekulationen basieren, ist nicht gerade die vernünftigste art.

aber hier mal was witziges, was geringfügig mit dem topic zu tun hat, musste mich totlachen xD : 

Massive Verarsche Nr. 1

Massive Verarsche Nr. 2


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (18. Dezember 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T5fglvS_uSQ


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiEEB9bAsc

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P-9b1bUj-3w

^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> vermuten ist ok, aber behauptungen aufstellen, welche sich auf pure spekulationen basieren, ist nicht gerade die vernünftigste art.
> 
> aber hier mal was witziges, was geringfügig mit dem topic zu tun hat, musste mich totlachen xD :
> 
> ...



OMG - LOL - meine Wangenmuskeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Der Junge sieht aus wie ich früher. Gut, dass ich nie blaue Bettwäsche hatte.



sieht aus wie schalke04-bettwäsche oder? ich hatte zwar blaue laken, aber niemals ein mit schalke drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> vermuten ist ok, aber behauptungen aufstellen, welche sich auf pure spekulationen basieren, ist nicht gerade die vernünftigste art.
> 
> .....



Die vernünftigste Art wäre wohl, wenn du einfach sagen würdest wen du mit
deiner Behauptung gemeint hast!


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die vernünftigste Art wäre wohl, wenn du einfach sagen würdest wen du mit
> deiner Behauptung gemeint hast!



was vernünftiger währe, über das lässt sich streiten. im prinzip wollte ich auch mal rumflamen wie manch einer hier über massiv, hip-hop etc. . Deswegen ist es es eigentlich nicht wert, den Empfänger zu nennen. Er hat den post, den ich in den raum geworfen habe, eh nicht gefangen. ich wollte auch keine angreifen.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> X0RDAN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ok wieso WoW spieler nie Gangster rap hören würden fängt bei der Kindheit an:
> ...



Siehst du, was dein großer Gangstaahomie da eingeworfen hat?
Das verbessert euer Ansehen ja ungemein! Und das Schlimme ist,
dass es keine Ausnahme ist, sondern mindestens 80% der geilen
Gangstarapper so sind! Das was ich geantwortet habe war berechtigte
Kritik an einem ausnahmslos aus gequirlter Scheiße entsprungen
post! So, um VölligBuffeD zu verbessern, ich bin 13 und darf behaupten,
dass ich mit Sicherheit schlauer bin als die Gangsta da, bzw. mich mindestens so gut
ausdrücken kann wie ein normaler Mensch; deine geilen Homies,
können das anscheinend nicht, und wenn du wie eben etwas gegen
konstruktive Kritik einzuwerfen versucht, beweist das nicht gerade
eine geistige Vollständigkeit!



uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> was vernünftiger währe, über das lässt sich streiten. im prinzip wollte ich auch mal rumflamen wie manch einer hier über massiv, hip-hop etc. . Deswegen ist es es eigentlich nicht wert, den Empfänger zu nennen. Er hat den post, den ich in den raum geworfen habe, eh nicht gefangen. ich wollte auch keine angreifen.



Du hast was gegen Kritik? Und argumentierst deine Behauptung damit, dass
der Empfänger sie nicht gefangen hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Bild aus diesem Thread entfernt - Leute: Netiquette!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mmh, da wäre ein Bild von Thront noch, wahrscheinlich ist es das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist aber auf Seite 4 immer noch da. Das Bild mit dem Jungen der im Bett von'ner Taschenlampe angeleuchtet wird.

@Thront:

Du bist echt....(das passende darfst Du Dir aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wurde geboren, mit 12 hatte ich auch deutsche Eltern (ich hatte die sogar schon bevor ich 12 wurde!),
> meine Eltern essen nicht nur Kartffelsalat, ich lese Bücher, trage keine Brille, hab schwarze Haare,
> übe für die Schule und meine Freunde würden dir für so ein shice Backformen aus der Schädeldecke stanzen!
> Ich spiele WoW und gehe bg, ich höre hauptsächlich Metal, bin kein "rp-weichei" und bin hetero! Und ich bin
> ...



natürlich habe ich nichts gegen kritik. 
und keinesfalls wollte ich damit argumentieren, dass meine "zielperson" die nachricht nicht aufgegriffen hat.
ich, als behauptungsaufsteller finde nur, dass meine behauptung ohnehin nicht besonders diskussionswürdig ist. deswegen schwamm drüwwwa : )


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> natürlich habe ich nichts gegen kritik.
> und keinesfalls wollte ich damit argumentieren, dass meine "zielperson" die nachricht nicht aufgegriffen hat.
> ich, als behauptungsaufsteller finde nur, dass meine behauptung ohnehin nicht besonders diskussionswürdig ist. deswegen schwamm drüwwwa : )



Jede Kritik an meinem Post hätte mich gefreut!
Stattdessen fässt du das nicht mal weiter auf...
...jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich sagen soll...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock? Wenn du 13 bist, hast du eine falsch Angabe bei deinem Geburtsdatum gemacht. o_O


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock? Wenn du 13 bist, hast du eine falsch Angabe bei deinem Geburtsdatum gemacht. o_O


Psssst.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jede Kritik an meinem Post hätte mich gefreut!
> Stattdessen fässt du das nicht mal weiter auf...
> ...jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich sagen soll...
> 
> ...



soll ich kritik an deinem oberen teil des posts üben oder was willst du jetz von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> soll ich kritik an deinem oberen teil des posts üben oder was willst du jetz von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, musst du nicht!
Ich war nur sp auf Kritik vorbereitet, dass ich deinen
post erst 10 mal durchlesen musste bevor ich erkannt
habe, dass du mich gar nicht kritisiert hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock? Wenn du 13 bist, hast du eine falsch Angabe bei deinem Geburtsdatum gemacht. o_O


Siehst du das jetzt als Grund mich tiefer einzustufen als vorher?


----------



## uNrEaL2K (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, musst du nicht!
> Ich war nur sp auf Kritik vorbereitet, dass ich deinen
> post erst 10 mal durchlesen musste bevor ich erkannt
> habe, dass du mich gar nicht kritisiert hast...
> ...




 Okay. Aber mal schaun, vielleicht kommentiere ich das morgen, heute bin ich einfach zu müde dafür xD. Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Siehst du das jetzt als Grund mich tiefer einzustufen als vorher?



TÜRLICH, Ihr Kinder sein de untrste Stufe!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Nein, Scherz. Nur eine Feststellung gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> TÜRLICH, Ihr Kinder sein de untrste Stufe!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schön, gibt leider nicht viele die das akzeptieren möchten, dass
manche Kinder fähig sind mitreden zu können, deswegen bin ich
auch überall älter. Dabei gehts mir hauptsächlich darum meine
Meinung ohne Einschränkungen kund tun zu können, der Rest ist
mir eigentlich egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mmh, da wäre ein Bild von Thront noch, wahrscheinlich ist es das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





wunderschön, kreativ, sympathisch, intelligent und eine große bereicherung für das buffed.de-forum !


danke huntara, und danke der 2435363234234234.en nennung meines namens! ich weiss nicht, aber aus irgendeinem grund werd ich die vermutung nicht los das dir irgend etwas an mir ganz besonders zuspricht!!!
ich suche dir mal ne bahnverbindung von bonn nach kassel raus, kann dir auch meine bahncard leihen! dann kann man sich mal bei einem leckeren essen unter kerzenschein näher kennenlernen. mittlerweile finde ich den lässig genervten unterton deiner posts sowas von sexy das ich einfach nicht aufhören kann an den wundervollen menschen zu denken der da schmollend vorm pc sitzt und meinen posts hinterher jagd..


schnurr, thronti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> wunderschön, kreativ, sympathisch, intelligent und eine große bereicherung für das buffed.de-forum !
> danke huntara, und danke der 2435363234234234.en nennung meines namens! ich weiss nicht, aber aus irgendeinem grund werd ich die vermutung nicht los das dir irgend etwas an mir ganz besonders zuspricht!!!
> ich suche dir mal ne bahnverbindung von bonn nach kassel raus, kann dir auch meine bahncard leihen! dann kann man sich mal bei einem leckeren essen unter kerzenschein näher kennenlernen. mittlerweile finde ich den lässig genervten unterton deiner posts sowas von sexy das ich einfach nicht aufhören kann an den wundervollen menschen zu denken der da schmollend vorm pc sitzt und meinen posts hinterher jagd..
> schnurr, thronti
> ...


uuuuuiii, huntara... pwned!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

OMG - Das würde ich aber nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, Huntara! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront und VölligBuffeD, GZ zum 555. post!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Uiiii - Thront???

*reicht ne Flasche Sekt*

Noiiiin, verdammte Schei**!

556er Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Uiiii - Thront???
> 
> *reicht ne Flasche Sekt*
> 
> ...




gern, prost ! mmmmh- sagen wir das ist unsere abschiedsfeier-post von unseren 555.en  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schade schade, aber man wird ja nich jünger, nich wahr...


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> gern, prost ! mmmmh- sagen wir das ist unsere abschiedsfeier-post von unseren 555.en
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du das so siehst.... ihr Knirpse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. Dezember 2007)

> danke huntara, und danke der 2435363234234234.en nennung meines namens! ich weiss nicht, aber aus irgendeinem grund werd ich die vermutung nicht los das dir irgend etwas an mir ganz besonders zuspricht!!!
> ich suche dir mal ne bahnverbindung von bonn nach kassel raus, kann dir auch meine bahncard leihen! dann kann man sich mal bei einem leckeren essen unter kerzenschein näher kennenlernen. mittlerweile finde ich den lässig genervten unterton deiner posts sowas von sexy das ich einfach nicht aufhören kann an den wundervollen menschen zu denken der da schmollend vorm pc sitzt und meinen posts hinterher jagd..




Kniet nieder und betet ihn an, den unholy womanizer of hell and doom des Buffed Forums  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo kann man sich in deinen Fanclub einschreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: GZ zum 555- ich wette wenn er auf 666 kommt, wird Ghandi wiedergeboren *lol*


----------



## Hernwhaga (18. Dezember 2007)

SEID IHR BEHINDERT?WAS IHR MACHT IS O-F-F T-O-P-I-C X(((((((( ARGH!!!!!!!!!!! WAS HABEN DIE LETZTEN ZWEI SEITEN MIT MASSIV ZU TUN??!!!! BUFFED DE IS VOLL DAS FLAMER FORUM -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

MIMIMI!!!!!!!!!

Hör auf zu Heulen. Wenn du ein Thread mit dem Thema HipHop in einem Forum eröffnest, in dem hauptsächlich Metaler rumlaufen, dann bist du selbst schuld.

BTT: Massiv ist Schei**!


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Kniet nieder und betet ihn an, den unholy womanizer of hell and doom des Buffed Forums
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





fanclub: tim ritter, studivz; gruppe: jede frau sollte einen timi haben


und zum thema ghandi- respawn @thronti 666: bitte nicht der sandalen-pazifist-

ich glaube am tage des 666ten kommt ELVIS wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...bin 13...blablub...



Hast du vorhin nicht was von Sex mit deiner Freundin erzählt?

Wollte nur mal aufs deutsche Jugendschutzgesetz verweisen, ihr steht mit einem Bein im Knast - oder nur sie.


----------



## Hernwhaga (19. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> MIMIMI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hör auf zu Heulen. Wenn du ein Thread mit dem Thema HipHop in einem Forum eröffnest, in dem hauptsächlich Metaler rumlaufen, dann bist du selbst schuld.
> 
> BTT: Massiv ist Schei**!




du bist schei*** genau wie metal allgemein  und das is kein metalforum also kann ich hip hop threads aufmachen wie ich will


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

jopp tu das doch. nach deinem schönen "eko fresh1", "eko fresh2" und "eko fresh3" thread sollte dir aber langsam klar geworden sein das die mehrheit der user nich so auf deine ghetto-jungz stehn.


ausserdem sollte dir dann auch noch bewusst sein das wenn du fragst 

"wie findet ihr eko-fresh" 

die leute in der tat dazu berechtigt sind zu sagen

"nicht gut"



musst du dann auch akzeptieren können oki doki !?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also: kopf hoch !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> du bist schei*** genau wie metal allgemein  und das is kein metalforum also kann ich hip hop threads aufmachen wie ich will



[ironie on]Jetzt hast du mich aber hart getroffen. Ich sitz hier schon und heule rum.[/ironie off]

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du keine HipHop-Threads aufmachen darfst. Ich sagte nur, dass du mit den Folgen leben musst.


----------



## Haxxler (19. Dezember 2007)

Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Thread hat mir den Abend versüßt ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich find Ihn auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe "Hernwhaga" - dreht durch und beleidigt MICH wenn ich sage, dass Massiv scheiße ist....jaja, so sind se unsere HipHopper.^^


----------



## Licanin (19. Dezember 2007)

Ach das nen ich Entertaiment! Mittendrin statt nur dabei^^

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich Hernwhaga:

Wie oft muss man jemandem sagen das es viele Leute nicht interessiert das jetzt der sido z.B über nen Gullideckel labert?

Wieviel Treads müssen wir mit den Überschriften "Bushidos neues Album" oder  "Aggro Berlin feat. Pipi Langstrumpf - Ghetto Astrid" lesen obwohl man schon im voraus schon weiss, das man halt andere Kommentare bekommen wird als erwartet?

Also lass es doch einfach sein!


----------



## Isegrim (19. Dezember 2007)

Da nach Carcharoths Bitte zur Mäßigung weiter munter Offtopic, Flames und Spam kamen, ist hier nun dicht.


----------

